# DIY Premix Month at All Day Vapes - 25% Off First Order!



## YeOldeOke (1/2/17)

We are offering a 25% discount on our ADV Premixes during February.

Coupon code: febconspecial

The coupon is valid for 1 order - those that have ordered before without a discount can also use it once during February.
Offer expires midnight 28 Feb 2017.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/adv-eliquid-concentrates/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spiri (4/2/17)

Your 25% discount coupon code does not seem to be functioning on the website. Is there perhaps an alternative code that can be used?


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/2/17)

Spiri said:


> Your 25% discount coupon code does not seem to be functioning on the website. Is there perhaps an alternative code that can be used?


@Spiri I just checked it and it is working. The code is advpremixfirst and it applies to the ADV Premixed concentrates only. 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/adv-eliquid-concentrates/

Which items did you have in the cart?

The discount is reflected in the cart totals, not per item.


----------



## Spiri (7/2/17)

@YeOldeOke , thanks for the prompt reply. I made an error in trying to apply the coupon code to your "E-Liquid made to order" category and not the Premixed concentrates.

Thank you for clearing that up for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/2/17)

We have included FlavourArt and Inawera concentrates as well - see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/february-diy-special-at-all-day-vapes.t34402/

Coupon code: febconspecial

This coupon code covers both the commercial concentrates and the premixes.


----------

